# Dog Acne



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Has anyone ever dealt with this before?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Heck, yeah. Not much in GSDs, but pretty common in short-coated breeds, generally young and adolescent dogs..

http://www.vetinfo.com/dencyclopedia/deacne.html

http://www.dogsworldwide.com/articles/rm1.htm


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks. Yeah, he has always had a number on his cheeks and lower lip. They increased lately, probably due to adolescence. :lol:


----------

